# Transitioning from Showline to Working line



## srgiohdez (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm transitioning from SGSD to WGSD. I have a puppy reserve from Schraderhaus K-9 out of Lord x Pascha (Annie) litter. I'm not to familiar with the colors though. I want a VERY dark sable, but some dogs I see them advertise as Dark Black sable others as Mahogany black sable or black sable. I never heard of a Mahogany black sable, can someone show me pictures of the different colors.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sable is sable, anything beyond that are just describing words, but on person's "dark" sable might be another person's "black" sable. I've never heard of different types of black sable. Black is black, lol. To me a black sable is a dog that looks black, like this dog Gordon:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn0BeX5Crko


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

First of all, welcome to the forum! In addition to what you'll find here, if you Google 'sable GSD','black sable', etc., there are a lot of descriptions and images. It's a good place to start. Black sable is my favorite color. I sense a lot of pictures are about to follow!


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Thus is a question I've been wondering about my boy. I know he is sable but what type of sable would he be? His head is black and red and his body is black, tan, and grey.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is photo


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sables change with the seasons.....My male looks much lighter in the Winter than the summer. 

Your dog is a sable, Dobbydad, not dark, not light, not a patterned, not a red, but a typical sable.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Agree with Jane, a real nice "sable", not dark, not too light.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree with the others. A sable dog is a sable dog. They have various degrees of color. This is where the more descriptive terms stem from. My pup is 11 weeks and would be considered a black sable. In the photos below he is 9 weeks and 10 weeks. Each week I see his coat color changing. He is starting to lighten on his sides, but will darken again later as his adult coat comes in. Like Jane stated, they change like the seasons. I love all the different degrees of color with the sable!


----------



## pete026 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm relatively new here and I'm not trying to hijack the thread but the question struck me as funny. If I was transitioning from SL to WL, the color of the dog would be way down on my list of questions/concerns. But I have had a rescue, a American SL and a German SL.

When I get more time in my life, I'd like to get a WL shepherd.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do they come in mahogany? If so, I'll take a red mahogany.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a Schraderhaus boy (Lux/Itty). I think you can expect dark sables from that breeding. Jean is great to work with, just let her know what you want and she will match you up.

I just posted some pics of Eli, my Schraderhaus boy if you want to see how dark he is. He is dark and still has his undercoat so he will be even darker as soon as he blows coat. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ictures/444833-eli-16-months.html#post5456689


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Chosing a coat colour is the least of your concerns when chosing a WLGSD, as is conformation. Rather, think about how you're going to work them hard first, else you will just end up with a dog you don't like. If you want a "pet" just stick with a SLGSD.

But to answer the question, you really need to check the pedigree of the sire and dams and their bloodlines to see the colour. But it is not really definite. Sable is really the dominant gene in GSD coat colour, and they will come in a array of coats and colours, so don't be so surprised if your pup does not turn out anything like its parents.

My pup is most prob going to be black or dark brown sable. Sire was dark brown sable while dam was and all black dog. Her undercoat which is lighter hasn't developed enough yet so she'll turn out lighter in future.


----------

